# Moss-Dwelling Worm?



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I was soaking moss last night and this little fellow came out. Just hoping to confirm it's not a danger to frogs and/or plants. Thank you!


----------



## Wy Renegade (Feb 15, 2012)

Can't give you specifics, but it looks like the detrivorous roundworm commonly seen in the aquarium hobby. Shouldn't be an issue for the plants, but I can't speak to the frogs.


----------

